# Blüten unserer Kakteen & anderen Sukkulenten 2016



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2016)

Servus Kakteen- und Sukkulenten Freunde

Hmmm ... es gibt ja noch keinen 2016er Thread ... also dann ab jetzt gibt es einen Thread.

Ich fange mal mit einer Blüte des _Tigerrachen (Faucaria tigrina) an ...

 

Also legt los ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut_


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2016)

Echinopsis Hybride Schick

  

LG
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (20. Aug. 2016)

Haworthia limifolia

     

LG
Helmut


----------



## jolantha (21. Aug. 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Also legt los ...


Helmut, geht nicht, bei mir blüht nichts


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2016)

Ich bin dieses Jahr nicht so passend zum Foto machen gekommen.
Könnte nur das Beet der winterharten Kakteen zeigen.


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Na dann her mit den Bildern ... ob mit Blüte oder nicht ... auch Beete oder wie ihr sie auch noch präsentiert ...

Bilder ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut

Ps.: Namen wären auch nicht schlecht, soll aber kein Hinderungsgrund sein Bilder zu zeigen.


----------



## Tottoabs (21. Aug. 2016)

Unter den Namen habe ich einiges gespeichert......
Kannst du als Mod den Dateinamen sehen ? Beim hochladen werden die Ja angegeben.
 Beet


----------



## Digicat (21. Aug. 2016)

Nein, auch ich kann auch keine Dateinamen sehen.

    
Die gesammelten Kakteen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------

